

Arstechnica defaced - SCHiM
http://arstechnica.com/ 

======
greatquux
Just noticed. At least they left it with some nice music and no malware.

~~~
SCHiM
Yeah I was just about to check it for my daily tech update, guess I'll have to
wait a couple more hours :/

~~~
greatquux
They've replaced the site now, but probably not fixed the underlying
vulnerability. However since this looks to be done by a white-hat who just
wanted to plug his rap video, I'm sure he's told them what it is. :)

~~~
X-Istence
Yeah ... no. This was not done by a whitehat, Dual Core posted that he found
out after the hack on FB.

See:
[https://www.facebook.com/dualcoremusic/posts/101529796391238...](https://www.facebook.com/dualcoremusic/posts/10152979639123833)

